# [solved] [KDE] Tastaturlayout falsch nach Update

## Eisbrecher

Hallo allerseits,

beim heutigen world-Update hat sich kdebase (3.5.8) mit diversen Paketen blockiert. Ich habe das zum Anlass genommen, vom monolithischen KDE auf die Split-Ebuilds umzustellen. Ich habe also kdebase deinstalliert und die vom world-Update angebotenen Pakete installiert. Eigentlich dachte ich, das seien die Pakete, die in kdebase zusammengefasst sind. Scheinbar war das nicht so.

Jetzt funktioniert fast alles so wie vorher, ausser das Tastaturlayout. Ich habe ploetzlich eine englische Tastaturbelegung. Im KDE-Kontrollzentrum kann ich es nicht mehr umstellen (oder ich finde es nicht). In welchem split-Ebuild befindet sich diese Funktion?

EDIT

Hat sich erledigt. Ich habe das Paket kdebase-meta installiert. Damit habe ich wieder den Stand von vorher.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich stehe gerade vor dem selben Problem, möchte aufs Meta-Paket aber verzichten. Falls noch jemandem etwas zum Fundort vom Tastaturlayout einfällt ... dann würd ich's gerne emergen.  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ok, ich habs mir selbst aus dem kdebase-meta rausgesucht. kde-base/kxkb heißt das Ding.

Für die Suchmaschinen: gentoo kde kontrollzentrum kein tastaturlayout layout split ebuilds

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich wüsste in dem punkt mal gerne was gegen irgendwelche meta ebuild spricht? kde-meta und kdebase-meta macht bei weitem weniger probleme wegen blockenden packeten als die monolithischen ebuils, aus dem grund ist unser netter distributor gentoo ja acuh ab kde-4 komplett auf meta packete was kde angeht umgestiegen, selbst qt-4.4 ist inzwischen gesplittet, bei xorg hat dies acuh keinen abbruch getan, im gegenteil, dadurch konnten fehler bei versionprobleme besser erkannt werden!

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn du *-meta installierst, installierst du alles, das ist in den meisten Fällen unnötig.

Deshalb habe ich alles per Hand installiert, denn den Kartoffelgnilch brauche ich nicht, wohl aber Minesweeper  :Wink: 

Ich denke, dass Steve` das genauso sieht.

Splitted Packages an sich sind super. Wenn man nur einen Fehler in einem Paket lösen will, muss nicht alles neugebaut werden.

Tobi

----------

## cryptosteve

Finswimmer, Full ACK.

----------

